# Many many thanks lumber jocks for your kindness!



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well Alistair is home at last the 3 hour surgery to refix the shattered bones and tissue went well although it was discovered his heart was causing problems and he had to have the operation through a nerve block as he couldn't be given a general anaesthetic ,this also caused problems and it took many attempts and almost an hour to totally anaesthetise the arm.Surgery has gone very well.The main problem was that his heart was not functioning properly on arrival at the hospital. It is a problem that will have to be monitored for the rest of his life.That is why he stayed in hospital for so long and really,the accident was a blessing in disguise as the heart problem was discovered in the pre-operation tests.They said Alistair was a walking candidate for blood clots or stroke-he is now on Warfarin treatment.Alistair was treated wonderfully in hospital including a private room.Everything was done through the National Health Service so there was no nasty bill at the end of it.Between this site and the engineering site he is on he received more than 300 goodwill messages.I want to take this opportunity to thank every single person who has written to Alistair and obviously he thanks them as well from the bottom of his heart.Please note,Andy,that Alistair will phone you as soon as he is able.
kind wishes to all from
Bronwen


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so glad all went well. Tell him we miss him around here.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Very happy to learn that Alistair is back home after a successful surgery. I am sure he will recover fully from the injuries caused by the accident as well as from the heart ailment. Thanks for the update.

Sharad


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

This is Great news!

Thanks Bronwen for keeping us up to date.

Get wall soon Alistair, we are looking forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Give him a hug for me .


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"Everything was done through the National Health Service so there was no nasty bill at the end of it."

Thank God for Scotland's health care system. Here in the USA many of us quite possibly would have had to mortgage the wood shop, or more, to pay for such great care. I know that would have been the case for me. I sure am glad that you all experienced that "blessing in disguise" of finding the treatable underlying condition. Hopefully that will result in many, many more years of a quality life.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Soooo glad he is home.
We tend to recover so much better in our own home.
Ellen


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome news! I am very glad to hear my friend is doing well. Tell him we are all sending him positive vibes!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Excellent. I hope that hand heals up completely. Thanks again for the update.

Jim


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you for this good news .

God does work in mysterious ways ,
and this time He came to alistairs aid well ,
bless you both .
get well bud !


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Good news that Alistair is home with you again, his hand and heart getting the best of care. 
Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Great news! I'm sure his bride will be taking care of him now. Do me a favor and put a little cup of sawdust by his bed side.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for the good news update *Bronwen*, a lot of LJ's will be relieved to know Alistair is doing well, and also got the other little matter taken care of as well. Give him a wee dram with best wishes from all of us.

Universal Healthcare is a "bad word" in the US with much orchestrated damning criticism voiced against Public Healthcare. Hats off to good old *NHS*, all the surgeries, treatments and medical accommodation given without the threat of a financial ruin bill to pay. *Way to go NHS. *


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All things considered, I'd say the is excellent news. Please make sure Alistair knows we are all still thinking of him.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great news, Glad to have him back home tell him to get better so he can be back in the shop again


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

That's good to hear that things are now going better. Thank you for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

hay your alive mate pm me please i want to call you

Andy


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good news and I thank you so much for the update, tell Alistair to take it easy but we all can't wait to see him back on LJ.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Great news!
Thanks for informing us.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the update Bronwen, but single room oh my oh my
those nurses has to take care ...well spread a little bag of shopdust around him
and they should bee safe
good to hear he is better, we missed him and his wiid 
best thoughts from Ærø

Dennis


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Great news of the successful operation. How is Alistair at typing one handed? He could be back at LJ in no time, even if still out of the shop. Tell him we miss him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good to hear everything went well. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Bronwen and Allistair,

Sounds like this was a surprize find on the heart thing….Sometimes it takes one thing to discover another.

Well… I guess you'll turn lazy on us now… That's ok…. I like lazy….One of my favorite pasttimes is napping.

So… I guess you better catch up on the naps… No need to hurry back to the shop….. We'll wait on you…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I too am glad all is well.. I look forward to comments from Alistair.. speedy recovery…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear that Alistair is home again, Bronwen!! With your help and care, he should be better in no time… but take some time to take care of yourself too, I'm sure none of this was very easy for you…
May God Bless You Both for many years to come…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wonderful news and glad that Alistair is back home in "your" good hands. I am sure that he will recover much faster at home with your help. 
Thoughts and prayers for both of you during the healing process and we look forward to having Alistair back online "when he is well enough".
Thank you Bronwen for keeping all of us in the community updated, we all appreciate it !!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

*Excellent News!* Thank you Bronwen for keeping all of us in mind and keeping us up to date during Alistair's hospitalization. We are all looking forward to a full recovery and for his return to LJ's. So glad his heart problem was found and is being monitored….there is nothing more dangerous and deadly than an untreated circulatory problem. It sounds like he is under excellent care both at hospital and at home. So glad you folks will not have to face financial ruin from this - we in the USA have been struggling so long with our sky high medical costs and antiquated health care system - such an accident here would leave you destitute or in serious debt -It is too bad the politicos here won't take a page from your excellent sytem and spare good people from suffering medically and financially.

It was also comforting to hear that the engineering folks were also as concerned for him as we here on LJ's. I am sure that they hold Alistair in the same high regards as we at LJ's do….hopefully with all the well wishes and prayers he will be back up to par in no time.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wonderful news. Glad everything went well.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Great news. Everything happens for a reason. This accident uncovered a greater problem and because of it he will be around for many, many years. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

very good news!! Thanks for keeping us informed Bronwen.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad he is home and doing well. Hope his recovery continues to go well to.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Sending my best wishes for a full recovery to the shop. Patience and strength, my friend…............


----------



## taidsturning (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to be late in responding - computer just back from the shop. I'm very glad to hear that things are mending. Please tell him to take care of himself and we will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

That is great news that he is home. I pray that he has a speedy recovery. It is wonderful that they found out about his heart problem as well. He should be able to get caught up looking at LJ's. Please keep us posted.

God bless
tom


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

So glad to hear he is doing well. And it sounds like that truly was a blessing in disguise!


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

Wonderful news! We will keep Alistair and you Bronwen in our prayers.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks so much Bronwen for keeping us updated on Alistair's progress. We certainly have been praying for him through all of this. Please continue to keep us in the loop.

Chuck


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

Great news indeed! We're still all pulling for a full recovery if possible. Good to hear the heart problem is now under watch. Thanks Bronwen! Speedy healing Alistair!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

This is great news, hope the recovery goes well and you guys have a wonderful summer.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hallelu Yah!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Bronwen!

This is such wonderful news.

Lew


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Great news, hope he is feeling up to typing soon. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear good news of an otherwise very precarious situation! I'm sure your family is also relieved to have you home. Get well and please keep us updated of your recovery. I look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Alistair, Glad your are home to recover. Rest and recoup. We will all be looking forward to you getting back to the computer as soon as you are able. In the mean time, God speed and mend.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing better and wish a speedy recovery. Alistair is in our prayers


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm praying for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update on Alistair. As mentioned, a blessing in disguise to find the heart problem before it developed into something more serious.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sure glad you are beginning to recover. The heart difficulties with good care will be OK too. I had 2 strokes in 2008, no impairment, just very lucky. I'm on blood thinners and pills, pills, pills. I had bypass surgery in April and feel great now. Our 2 grandsons are visiting from the north to help us as much as they can. My wife had knee replacement surgery,a month ago. We are a couple of basket cases but recovering well, just as you will.
Love and Best Wishes to both of you.
Jack


----------



## xylosapiens (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm happy to read about his recovering and the preventive diagnose of a heart problem: he has got a ticket for a longer journey. I'm happy for all of you.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome home Buddy,
Take care and work with the therapists and you will be back shape in no time. The Warfarin thing is not all that bad. You get used to the needles pretty quick. It sure beats the alternatives.Once they get your Warfarin levels up you will be switched to pills. Anyway that's the way it worked for me and my blood clots. 
Keep us up to speed on tour progress.Your LJ Buddy, Rand


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great news I'm also so glad they found out about his heart condition . My best wishes go out to you both.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

That is fabulous news and thanks so much for the update! I will continue to pray for both of you and best wishes Alistair on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here's wishing you a rapid recovery.

Make sure you eat the proper diet while taking Warfarin.

It means a lot.*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

So glad the news has been good.

After just returning from a 5,000 mile, six-week journey … for MY health (eye) issues … I firmly believe I understand the stress this sort of situation creates. I'm glad that a FEW of the pieces have fallen into place, reducing some of the potential stress on the two of you.

Thanks for the update, Bronwen !


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great news…tell Alistair we are thinking about him !!


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jun 25, 2010)

This is a great forum, thanks a lot!!


----------

